# In NC what is the difference between advanced emt and intermediate?



## EMTbasicGirl (Aug 7, 2014)

Iam a emt basic now and want to take the next step up and eventually go to paramedic.  Which is better aemt or emt i? Ive heard they were getting rid of emt i?


----------



## Christopher (Aug 7, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> Iam a emt basic now and want to take the next step up and eventually go to paramedic.  Which is better aemt or emt i? Ive heard they were getting rid of emt i?



No difference in NC (effectively). You'd have the same scope of practice as the State only recognizes four levels (the names are not important): 

Medical responder
EMT
EMT-I
EMT-Paramedic

The national standards have changed to simply EMT, AEMT, and Paramedic, which NC has always been at or ahead of the standard. Intermediate is a bizarre area, as there have been multiple "versions" of the standard. Completion of an AEMT course may make it easier to transfer your EMT-I from NC to another State, but there are no guarantees with reciprocity.

Also, in NC it is not required or recommended to take an AEMT/EMT-I course before paramedic school.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 7, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> Iam a emt basic now and want to take the next step up and eventually go to paramedic.  Which is better aemt or emt i? Ive heard they were getting rid of emt i?




If you want to be a paramedic, go to paramedic school. AEMT is a waste of time if you have other goals, but is a fine school if someone else is paying for it and you desire to work as an AEMT.


----------



## kal0220 (Aug 8, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> If you want to be a paramedic, go to paramedic school. AEMT is a waste of time if you have other goals, but is a fine school if someone else is paying for it and you desire to work as an AEMT.



Some places you have to take AEMT as a pre-req for Paramedic which is why I took it.  Otherwise, I'd agree, go straight to medic.


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm currently a basic in NC and I'm starting medic on Monday. North Carolina is one of the least expensive states to take a medic program, currently taking it for roughly 600 dollars that's books, uniform, and tuition. It's a 6 month class instead of an 8 month or 11 month.


----------



## BlueEMT (Aug 8, 2014)

In my area they don't offer the EMT-I course its only AEMT. Most community colleges require AEMT before going to paramedic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2014)

BlueEMT said:


> In my area they don't offer the EMT-I course its only AEMT. Most community colleges require AEMT before going to paramedic.


West texas and all of New Mexico have no.such requirements. And in Texas, the aemt/emt-i difference is pure semantics as each medical director can authorize any of their personnel to do anything they wish pretty much.


----------



## BlueEMT (Aug 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> West texas and all of New Mexico have no.such requirements. And in Texas, the aemt/emt-i difference is pure semantics as each medical director can authorize any of their personnel to do anything they wish pretty much.



From what I understand the only difference between the two courses is the AEMT has more emphasis on medical emergencies. Still the same skills though. But here in Houston there are many private organizations that offer EMT-B to Paramedic courses.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 8, 2014)

BlueEMT said:


> In my area they don't offer the EMT-I course its only AEMT. Most community colleges require AEMT before going to paramedic.




Not in my state (Ohio).


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2014)

BlueEMT said:


> From what I understand the only difference between the two courses is the AEMT has more emphasis on medical emergencies. Still the same skills though. But here in Houston there are many private organizations that offer EMT-B to Paramedic courses.



The difference is supposed to be proposed curriculum by NREMT. Since TX is a NR state, the courses are starting to be called AEMT, but there's still a lot of EMT-I courses, since the state isn't changing the certification title anytime soon


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 8, 2014)

tklingbeil said:


> I'm currently a basic in NC and I'm starting medic on Monday. North Carolina is one of the least expensive states to take a medic program, currently taking it for roughly 600 dollars that's books, uniform, and tuition. It's a 6 month class instead of an 8 month or 11 month.


where is there a 6 month paramedic glass in NC?  is it 5 days a week, monday to friday from 9am to 5pm, or two days a week?

Most paramedic programs are either 2 years long, or 1 year long.  There is also a bridge program from EMT-I to paramedic, but it's also a year long.  Also remember, working FT to pay your bills and being in class 40 hours a week is rough.

sidenote:  if you belong to a public safety agency, you can likely get your tuition and registration fees waived.  So cost won't be much of a factor, plus you are more likely to have a job when you graduate, instead of applying everywhere and hoping to get a paramedic job.


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 10, 2014)

DrParasite
Im doing it at fayetteville technical community college continuing education program. It's a hybrid class partial online and 2 days a week on campus from 8am-5pm. It's taught to national registry standards. At end of class proctors come in and test you on skills then you can sit for the test. It begins Aug 11 ends January 14. Still have the 600 clinical hours split bwtn ER and ambulance, so I'm not able to work full time. Thankfully my wife makes decent money so we can afford for me to take off the time. Sorry for mistakes using phone.
@DrParasite


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 10, 2014)

tklingbeil, I looked at the program you mentioned, because I am looking to take a shorter than 2 year paramedic program:


> HYBRID EMT-INTERMEDIATE – PARAMEDIC INITIAL (A)
> This course is offered after the completion of the Basic Emergency Medical Technician certification. The course training will consist of the use of advanced airway devices, intravenous lines,
> pharmacology, cardiovascular systems, and principles of electrocardiography, dysrhythmia recognition, defibrillation /pacing, communication skills, and a review of basic and advanced life
> support.
> ...


You need to take both classes, so according to their schedule, you will be in class 4 days a week (Monday, and Thursday for A, plus Wednesday for A as the note says and B on Tuesday, for at least 8-9 hours a day, plus 10 hours of online work a week plus, Basic A&P.  it will be at least 1200 hours of class room time, plus you need to factor in study time.  It's not just 2 days a week, it's going to be a large chunk of your life.

Good thing your wife works and makes enough to support you both, because that is going to be a ***** of a class, and if your brain can handle all that work without having a meltdown, more power to you.  I don't think I could do it and I have my bachelors degree and have a strong bio and chem academic background.

Good luck


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 10, 2014)

I currently have A&P from my four year degree I'm using instead of retaking it. That lessens it just a tad, from what I hear it will be an *** kicker but I have good study habits and I'm stubborn. I will post on how the class schedule works out after this first week. Thanks for the luck I'll prob need it.

Oh and the lab I have heard (im not 100% on this) but the lab once a week is not every week to allow for clinical times. But like I said I'll ask these questions tomorrow for you and let you know.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 10, 2014)

In Illinois the term is EMT-I. There are two levels of intermediates here.

 I-85, and I-99.

 Basically, 85's are certified to start a line,  place an ET tube, do 3-leads and use manual defibrilators, and besides o2, are given 10 of the most commonly used drugs. NS, amiodarone (or lidocane, can't remember) Epi, atropine ,narcan, morphine, d50/25, nitro, asa, albuterol.

I-99's are only 2 drugs (dopamine and don't remember) and 1 procedure (surgical cric) short of being a medic. 

At present, many i-99s are doing bridge courses to medic and the cert will be retired.  i-85 will be the eqivalent of AEMT.

As a rule though it seems many administrators and docs in IL HATE the fact that the Intermediate level exists. In my area, the ILS certs are not recognized by company owners and MD medical directors who mandate that medics administer care and intermediates are forced to work as bls providers and drive.

Very unfair to my intermediate partner (who was doing ems before I was born) and hard on me when I am working a 24 and running the fifth or sixth call of the night without sleep.

I have had the impression for years that many of the higher ups would prefer IL to recognize only MFR and Paramedic. A dis-service to everyone involved.


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 11, 2014)

@DrParasite started class today was correct its Mon and Thurs 8-5 and Tuesday 8-5 but Tuesday falls off sept 9 its to get skills down before doing clinicals. Also the 8 hours on Tuesday apparently go towards the 600 clinical hours. All in all not too terrible of a class (so far).


----------

